# Slugs?



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Beretta 12 ga. and just got a rifled choke tube. Which slugs would you recommend using?


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

8) *The foster type( the old style)are supposed to work best with rifled tubes,,but like any other shootin',,ya gotta try a few out to see what your gun likes.I am thinkin' the same for my Winchester so after you try a few,,please post your results..........GOOD LUCK!!! :beer: *


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been told that lightfield sabot slugs are supposed to make a very accurate. you will get the best results with the sabot style with the rifled choke tube. 
I have always used Remington copper sabot slugs. They seem to be accurate out of my 870 w/ a fully rifled barrel.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Having used my Berreta and 870 with a rifled choke tube, I found that the Win Sabot where the most accurate out of both guns. No need to go to the 3" loads either.

I was able to have 1" groups at 75 yards and 2" groups at 125 which was the max range I would shoot a slug. I found the accuracy of the Win superior to Rem or Breinke, but I did not try the Lightfields. Friends that are still using slug guns have told me that Win have been the most consistent box to box.


----------



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

I got some Federal 2 3/4'' 1oz. rifled slugs and was wondering if the rifleing on the slug would affect how it shot or if it would affect the choke tube. I shot a couple and got a 1'' group a 50 yds.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats good! considering how the bullets are nearly 3/4" in dimeter to start with, and that 12 guage slugs tend to be a bit stiff on recoil.


----------

